#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-24
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> moin moin alle
<nigelb> Morning paultag 
<paultag> nigelb: howdy
<locodir-user> i want to donwload ubuntu os source code how should i do this?
<paultag> locodir-user: hehe
<paultag> locodir-user: of what package?
<paultag> locodir-user: ubuntu it's self is more like a collection of software then just a single big block of software
<paultag> locodir-user: if you know what you want the code for, you can download it with apt-get source
<paultag> it's a legal requirement that it's all there for you to examine as you wish
<locodir-user> ya developing purpose 
<paultag> locodir-user: what software do you wish to look at?
<locodir-user> full Operating system...
<locodir-user> eg: ubuntu 10.10
<paultag> locodir-user: you understand that's not a valid request - you might be able to download all the package tarballs, but that's a bit silly
<paultag> locodir-user: what component of Ubuntu?
<paultag> Ubuntu it's self is a collection
<paultag> don't think of it like a single block
<paultag> because it's not :)
<paultag> the kernel, X server, login manager, window manager, DE
<paultag> userland, sound system, blah blah
<paultag> there's far too much 
<paultag> locodir-user: which bit of software would you like to examine?
<locodir-user> ok..i didn't know so much about this...
<paultag> ah
<paultag> locodir-user: what are you trying to do, perhaps I can suggest something?
<locodir-user> i wanted to study os...
<paultag> locodir-user: again - the kernel?
<paultag> locodir-user: like the thing that talks with hardware
<paultag> an OS is very large
<paultag> you need to be a bit more exact
<locodir-user> ya...i think kernel will be appropriate...
<paultag> locodir-user: apt-get source linux-image-386
<paultag> or $ARCH if you have a different arch
<paultag> you may also find it here - http://kernel.org/
<paultag> locodir-user: there are other smaller kernels as well, such as Minix, and also BSD kernels. I wrote one that's very simple, if you'd like that as well
<paultag> Linux is very large, and it sounds like you don't know too much about OS design
<paultag> perhaps some reading on Minix might help
<paultag> locodir-user: I suggest this book - http://www.pearsonhighered.com/educator/academic/product/0,,0131429388,00%2ben-USS_01DBC.html
<paultag> it helped me a lot
<locodir-user> and if i need to download other package how should i do it?
<paultag> locodir-user: which other package?
<locodir-user> anything as u told above
<paultag> locodir-user: linux is the only kernel in the Ubuntu repos, alt kernels such as FreeBSD's kernel may be found in Debian, but most may be found on their respective websitees
<locodir-user> should i need to use everytime command for it?
<paultag> Ubuntu does not host this software because we don't use it
<paultag> locodir-user: yeah, you'll need to request them all on their own - remember, each is it's own project
<paultag> I think you misunderstand what Ubuntu is :)
<locodir-user> but how can i know that i m downloading source code and not software?
<paultag> locodir-user: you must read the descriptions :)
<paultag> most of the time it'll be labeled
<paultag> and if not, you can guess based on if it has a march version tag or not
<paultag> unless it's python, in which case it don't matter anyway :)
<paultag> or $RUNTIME_LANGUAGE_HERE
<locodir-user> is there any place where i can find all this detail?
<paultag> not really, no
<locodir-user> are u developer ?
<paultag> locodir-user: this is more of a generic F/OSS question rather then an Ubuntu one
<paultag> locodir-user: yes, I am, in fact
<locodir-user> i m really interested to do developing but i m not understanding where should i start can u show me path?
<paultag> locodir-user: what languages can you program in?
<locodir-user> c , c++ ,java 
<paultag> locodir-user: pick some software you like and fix bugs :)
<locodir-user> but i never developed software on that?
<paultag> on what?
<locodir-user> pick software means from current os or my own idea?
<paultag> locodir-user: current OS, if you don't know where to start it might be hard to, well, start :)
<paultag> but since all C, C++ and Java is basically the same (with minor changes in headers) - it should be a snap for you
<paultag> just read up on POSIX guidelines and have at it
<locodir-user> ok...if i select something in multimedia like image viewer then...
<locodir-user> i think u gone?
<paultag> nah, I'm here
<paultag> I was waiting for you to finish your sentince
<paultag> but that's OK. Multimedia stuff is good
<paultag> it can be hard, but it's good
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue238
<paultag> akgraner: woohoo! ^5 :)
<paultag> thank you :)
<akgraner> as always - we have a great news team anyone wanting to help pop into ubuntu-news - we can get you started
<locodir-user> hello is any developer here.
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> is any developer present?
<locodir-user> hello
<paultag> oh dang
<paultag> I help someone for a minute and he ragequits
<paultag> 3 minutes I'm gone
<mhall119> paultag: you should ragehelp people from now on
<czajkowski> aloha 
<mhall119> morning czajkowski 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-25
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> i m new to ubuntu
<locodir-user> any advice for me
<bkerensa> =o
<dholbach> good morning! :)
<YoBoY> hi
<czajkowski> aloha 
<paultag> \o\ |o| /o/
<cprofitt> query popey
<popey> Failure!
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I like that vs. ping
<cprofitt> can I run something by you popey?
<popey> you can
<cjohnston> czajkowski: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=18239
<cjohnston> any chance of getting a little poke?
<paultag> the frack
<paultag> did the auth pair change?
<paultag> lame-o
<cjohnston> no fracking!
<paultag> http://about.me/paultag <-- awww :)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: is it a loco ticket 
<czajkowski> cjohnston: we usually give IS two weeks 
<czajkowski> before I start to poke 
<czajkowski> they're getting through the stuff from post release 
<rony_> hello is any developer here for help me
<rony_> i want to develope application for ubuntu but where to start can any one help me?
<h00k> rony_, oh you left. I was going to suggest http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<paultag> he must have been locodir-user from before
<jedijf> that's the smart bet, i was going to ping you
<paultag> :)
<paultag> He seems persistant (if not a bit impatient)
<paultag> I'm sure he'll do fantastic-ly
<jedijf> little bit, but it's just excitement. given your conversation yesterday
<jedijf> the future of kernel4.0 rests on yours, and his shoulders
<paultag> jedijf: :)
<paultag> I wanted to give him my kernel I wrote, if he's really into kernelspace
<paultag> because it's well documented and actually easy to grok
<paultag> not that MINIX isn't, it's just large
<jedijf> all that info was good
<cjohnston> czajkowski: it will hopefully continue to imporve performance on the server, which is why its important.. thanks for the poke
<czajkowski> cjohnston: i poked but as they said they are pretty busy
<cjohnston> i saw
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-26
 * greg-g wvaes
 * greg-g waves, too
<dholbach> good morning
<Barzogh> morning :)
<czajkowski> aloha 
<head_victim> Evening all, any loco council people around? Want to fire off a quick question about distributing the CDs approved locos are sent
<czajkowski> head_victim: sure 
<czajkowski> head_victim: what's up ?
<head_victim> czajkowski: I've been approached by an online VPS who have thought of an idea to help spread the word of Ubuntu and the Loco. They want to post out a CD and a Loco advertising flyer to the first X number of customers who sign up for a Ubuntu VPS on their services.
<head_victim> Is that too commercialised? I'm only contemplating it because there are LOTS of Ubuntu users in the country who don't know about the LoCo and it might be a good in.
<head_victim> I was going to send them 50 or so.
<czajkowski> it's a way of getting 50 more cds to new people
<czajkowski> I don't see too much wrong with it 
<czajkowski> as long as maybe you could get some of the loco info on the flyer sent out as well 
<head_victim> Cool, just making sure that going through a third party like that wasn't against any rules I didn't know about.
<czajkowski> so they know who to follow up with 
<czajkowski> head_victim: each team handles giving cds out differently, it's entirely up to ye 
<head_victim> Oh yeah basically we have team business cards so I was going to get them to put one of each of them in it (or do it for them) with the website and other loco details.
<czajkowski> nods 
<head_victim> Cool so basically as long as we're not selling them and they'll help promote Ubuntu in some way, whatever happens, happens.
<czajkowski> soome teams sell them for a small price
<czajkowski> to raise funds 
<czajkowski> again up to ye
<czajkowski> but then you deal with who minds the money 
<czajkowski> bank acs
<czajkowski> gets messy imo
<head_victim> No worries, sounds like I was being overcautious, but still better than doing something that'll upset.
<czajkowski> true
<head_victim> As always, thanks heaps for your help
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> anytime
<cjohnston> New loco.ubuntu.com released!
<head_victim> cjohnston: nice work, it's really taking shape
<cjohnston> ty
<czajkowski> cjohnston: nice http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/
<czajkowski> still takes a bit of navigation to get to it but great that it's there now 
<czajkowski> thanks 
<cjohnston> ya.. im really glad its there.. i think we could put text in the about loco page (its parent) that links to it
<cjohnston> I would also liek to make like /setup point to it.. easier to type when providing the link
<czajkowski> cjohnston: aye in the parent page and in the loco council page so they go there might be an idea 
<czajkowski> just more ways to find the page I know but I'd rather it be blunt in a persons face then get told they cant find the info
<cjohnston> ya
<czajkowski> as I think it's a reall clear page and very simple to understand 
<czajkowski> do this and this and done 
<mhall119> czajkowski: cjohnston: make a bug to write down all the places we'd like to put it
<czajkowski> aye I will do 
<kingelg_> where can i load up screenshots?
 * AlanBell likes being able to easily get back to the team from an event
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-27
<markjones> Anyone know if there's a special page on the Canonical store for LoCo Teams?
<markjones> secondly: is there a template of the CD sleeve for Ubuntu? I'd like to copy and modify it
<pleia2> markjones: no special place on the store for loco teams, let me grab the link to the CD artwork
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A11.10_artwork
<markjones> pleia2, thanks :D
<pleia2> if you are an approved team (or once you become one!) there is a loco team gift of a banner and tablecloth
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/ApprovedTeamGift
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<markjones> now ali I need to find is someone who can do me those wallets :P i reckon Staples might
<dholbach> Guten Morgen Berlin! :)
<locodir-user> hello sirs how I can receive an original cd of Ubuntu OS? thanks my address P5;10.1western st.;tohid av,;tehranpars Tehran;Iran
<dholbach> locodir-user, salam - I would suggest you get in touch with somebody from the Iranian team
<czajkowski> aloha 
<dholbach> locodir-user, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ir has links to the Ubuntu Iran IRC channel and the forum - you might want to try to talk to the people there - they might be able to help you get a CD
<dholbach> locodir-user, or go to the team meeting at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ir/1385/detail/ (Wed, 02 Nov. 2011 19:00 - 22:00 UTC  - 	Bam-e Tehran)
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> +1
<cjohnston> ping em all! ;p;
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> I just love to ping myself  don't you know 
<cjohnston> heh
 * cjohnston really hopes all of our openid problems are gone
<czajkowski> me too or I'll be in throttleing reach of you
<cjohnston> go on and throttle me then.. I don't have the connections to make the fixes
<czajkowski> paultag: cjohnston you're both killing my inbox
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm getting 6 months of paperwork done 
<paultag> sorry :)
<czajkowski> thanks darling! 
<paultag> :)
 * cjohnston points czajkowski to https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+subscriptions
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I jest
<czajkowski> this way I know whats going on 
<czajkowski> only both of ye at the same time have just filled mu inbox up with 22 mails 
<nigelb> Only 22?
<cjohnston> paultag: I can prolly push another 25 emails.. can you do another 25, giver her a nice 77 emails?
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> cjohnston: yeah, I think I could
<cjohnston> see czajkowski.. me and Paul working together! :-P
<czajkowski> let me file the date and time shall I :p
<paultag> :)
<paultag> k'plah
<cjohnston> taggy.. I have 4 40+ minutes of dive video
<paultag> cjohnston: no way, when did you get a cam?
<paultag> that's killer!
<paultag> cjohnston: where at? fl?
<cjohnston> I got a GoPro
<paultag> sick
<paultag> cjohnston: how deep can you take it?
<cjohnston> 200
<paultag> feet or meters?
<cjohnston> does it matter?
<cjohnston> feet
<paultag> nope :)
<paultag> cjohnston: yeah, that's farther then I'd go anyway
<cjohnston> if I'm at 200, we have another conversation to be having
<paultag> yessir
<paultag> I was just thinking
<paultag> it'd be fun to send one down on a line
<paultag> but yeah, no, I'd not take it down physically
<paultag> I'm skittish about getting past 60 feet
<cjohnston> I have a buddy who has been to the bottom of the blue hole
<cjohnston> I've done 115 a few times
<paultag> ah no way
<cjohnston> ya
<paultag> (re: blue hole)
<cjohnston> http://www.cambrianfoundation.org/category/belize-expedition/
<paultag> I'm not man enough
<paultag> I've got some air-gaps in my fillings, so I need to be careful about that
<cjohnston> I am trying to join the foundation.. I don't want to      go to the bottom.. but I'll go sit at 100 feet as a support diver
 * cjohnston has never had a filling
<paultag> 100 feet is too rich for my blood
<paultag> 60 feet I could swim up if I needed to - I'd get bent and in rough shape, but I'd be able to get up
<cjohnston> you should be able, from whatever depth, to make it up in one breath
<paultag> 100 feet? I'd be boned. I'd just hit the button and pass out
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> cjohnston: yeah, perhaps. I don't know. I've not tried. it seems like going up is easier then getting down because of expansion
<paultag> but I have a feeling I'd pass out
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> well.. you still go slower than your slowest bubble
<paultag> yessir, 60ft/s max, 30ft/s recommended
<cjohnston> there is a place an hour from my house where you can go 115
<paultag> erm, /m
<paultag> not s
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> was gonna say
<cjohnston> thats a lil fast there
<paultag> cjohnston: if I could swim 60ft/s I'd be filthy rich, brother
<cjohnston> you could come close if you just inflated the bc
<paultag> 60ft/s?
<paultag> that's 40 miles an hour
<paultag> no way jose
<cjohnston> i bet itd be fast, whatever the spee
<cjohnston> d
<paultag> yessir, it would
<paultag> frack I need to get checked out
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> i m new kubuntu user i have one problem
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-29
<czajkowski> aloha
<manu82> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-22
<China-Nevin> have anybody
<dholbach> good morning
<stuart_> is there an LA locoteam?
<czajkowski> stuart_: there is ubuntu california team 
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<BigWhale> I'm having a talk at the release party tomorrow. Now, are there any ubuntu themed templates for Impress?
<czajkowski> BigWhale: hiya what do you mean 
<czajkowski> you looked at spread ubuntu ?
<BigWhale> for my presentation
<czajkowski> or I can send you my latest talk and you can use that if you want 
<czajkowski> just pm me your address
<czajkowski> and pull the stuff you need from it 
<BigWhale> bigwhale@lubica.net
<BigWhale> This is something that should be available more widely :)
<czajkowski> BigWhale: lots out there tbh 
<YoBoY> BigWhale, http://spreadubuntu.org/fr/material/presentation/ubuntu-new-template
<czajkowski> and people do usually publish theirs 
<BigWhale> oh ... spreadubuntu
<czajkowski> BigWhale: sent 
<BigWhale> czajkowski, thanks!
<czajkowski> pdf and LO  links on U1 
<czajkowski> np 
<locodir-user> hi
<BigWhale> writing a talk 23 hours before the event is still considered early, right?
<czajkowski> BigWhale: yeah loads of time 
<czajkowski> I wrote that one about 3 hrs before the talk :) 
<kaziweb> @AlanBell : can we (Ubuntu Qatar Loco Team) get this--> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa
<AlanBell> !lococouncil ^^
<ubot2> Factoid 'lococouncil ^^' not found
<AlanBell> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> kaziweb: not my area, but someone else should be able to assist
<kaziweb> ok, To whom I can knock for this?
<AlanBell> the loco council, and I just did :)
<czajkowski> hmmm 
<czajkowski> that could be trick 
<czajkowski> y
<czajkowski> let me go talk to someone 
<kaziweb> czajkowski: how can we get this? --> can we (Ubuntu Qatar Loco Team) get this--> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa
<czajkowski> kaziweb: yup read up
<czajkowski> I'm not too sure 
<czajkowski> gonna have to poke people for that 
<czajkowski> as it's being used 
<kaziweb> yes
<kaziweb> QA team left #ubuntu-qa. so they can leave it for us as well. 
<AlanBell> I would be inclined to say create a new mailing list at ubuntu-qatar
<kaziweb> without this I cannot complete my team resources.
<czajkowski> kaziweb: well lets not go straight there just yet
<AlanBell> yeah, there is a reason for the IRC channels to be country codes, some IRC clients automatically join based on localisation
<czajkowski> am now asking 
<kaziweb> please 
<kaziweb> this would be a great help for us
<czajkowski> am currently trying
<kaziweb> thanks.
<czajkowski> kaziweb: can you join #ubuntu-testing 
<kaziweb> sure
<czajkowski> kaziweb: so the forums issue would be ubuntu forums folks 
<czajkowski> kaziweb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncil
<czajkowski> kaziweb: if you mail them and ask them they will know more 
<kaziweb> Ok laura. I'm going to ask them.
<kaziweb> Thanks Laura.
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> good night 
<kaziweb> Good night to you too.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-23
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> huats: ping
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-24
<dholbach> good morning
<BigWhale> morning
<BigWhale> We had Ubuntu cake yesterday! https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A56VdSmCQAA-liA.jpg:large
<coolbhavi> BigWhale, missed the cake :(
<czajkowski> BigWhale: how did your talk go ?
<BigWhale> czajkowski, it was great... I have to publish slides. All the important parts are in english. :>
<BigWhale> I compared God and Flying spaghetti monster and then concluded that those two can't be compared just like operating systems can't be really compared which leads to the statement, that Ubuntu is in fact the best OS in the universe, not just this galaxy. :)
<BigWhale> czajkowski, and the cake was awesome. :)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> yay
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-25
<dholbach> good morning
<feid> линуксоводы, бидааа, помогите)
<feid> черт, тишина. так и знал)
<czajkowski> feid: english in the channel 
<feid> oops. thought it is russian channel
<czajkowski> feid: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ru
<feid> thx)
<czajkowski> np
<locodir-user> neboskloh
<JanC> CDs arrived  \o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-26
<BobJonkman> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<BobJonkman> Hi LoCoCouncil: I'm trying to copy a page on the Wiki, and get the error "Please use the interactive user interface to use action CopyPage!" - which is what I'm doing already.  This is new behaviour since last month when I copied our meeting page as a template for the next meeting.  The page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-10-25
<BobJonkman> I've temporarily circumvented the problem by creating a new blank page, then copy'n'pasting the content from the old page...
<JoseeAntonioR> BobJonkman: I think an email would be best, they're all asleep now (I think)
<BobJonkman> JoseeAntonioR: OK, there's no urgency.
<BobJonkman> OK, e-mail sent.
<BobJonkman> Back to editing Wiki pages...
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> добрый вечер. ПОдскажите подалуста столкнулся с очередным багом на 11.10 при использовании принтера HP P1102. Вместо инекоторых  исмволов кирилицы он печатает большие буквы О или Р. Тестовые страницы выходят нормально. Латиница тоже но
<dholbach> !ru
<ubot2> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<YoBoY> The ubuntu-fr team just received the Ubuntu Live DVD pack. Thanks everyone :)
<coolbhavi> YoBoY, :)
<JoseeAntonioR> and Ubuntu-PE DVDS just arrived, too
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-22
<locodir-user> Hay guys :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-23
<hornyhamburger> hello?
<czajkowski> aloha
<hornyhamburger> can you help me?
<czajkowski> hornyhamburger: with what ?
<hornyhamburger> i have some issues intalling a dns-server on debian...
<czajkowski> hornyhamburger: not the right channel I'm afraid 
<hornyhamburger> what channel do i have to join then?
<czajkowski> a debian channel :)
<hornyhamburger> do you know any?
<czajkowski>  #debian 
<hornyhamburger> ok, thanks!
<hornyhamburger> Anyway, what is your favourite color?
<hornyhamburger> Mine is orange
<hornyhamburger> Hi, CandyDog
<CandyDog> hei 
<hornyhamburger> What is your favourite color?
<CandyDog> oh.. you have some serious problems ? 
<hornyhamburger> y?
<hornyhamburger> How old are you?
<CandyDog> sqrt(12^2)^10^-2
<hornyhamburger> Whoawhoawhoa, I'm not frankenstein!
<hornyhamburger> *einstein
<CandyDog> yeah.. i see.. 
<CandyDog> soo what's your problem ? or how can i help you ? 
<CandyDog> if you know what i mean..
<hornyhamburger> Well, i wanna join an IRC
<CandyDog> IR waht ? 
<hornyhamburger> Internet Railway Channel
<CandyDog> oh.. have you tried turening it on and off ? 
<hornyhamburger> I cannot find the switch!
<CandyDog> sorry for my bad english but i'm from russia
<hornyhamburger> Nevermind, me neither
<CandyDog> oww that's bad.. ehm maybe you have to smash it on the ground
<hornyhamburger> What?! The IRC?!?!
<hornyhamburger> Are you sure?
<hornyhamburger> I migth break it...
<CandyDog> NOONOOO.. just drop the R from IRC soo you have a IC (integrated circuite)
<hornyhamburger> Wat?
<CandyDog> 65
<hornyhamburger> 69, hehehe!!
<CandyDog> :3
<CandyDog> :3 --8
<hornyhamburger> I don't get it
<CandyDog> yeah.. 
<PabloRubianes> CandyDog: hornyhamburger lets try to be nice
<CandyDog> hei.. i would very welcome it if you would fuck me on github ;) 
<CandyDog> * fork
<hornyhamburger> Does this fix the IRC?
<CandyDog> hm maybe.. i would recommend to try it.. but maybe you just wanna give me your creditcardnumber instead.. so that i can pay the guys which then fix the IRC
<YoBoY> PabloRubianes, seems to be the same guy or they know each other.
<hornyhamburger> Well, I had some bad experiences with giving my creditcardnumber to foreign poeple, but you seem to be trustworthy...
<CandyDog> no but it's called spontainelity
<CandyDog> or something like that.. 
<hornyhamburger> ?
<CandyDog> noo 
<YoBoY> thanks PabloRubianes 
<YoBoY> you scared him :)
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, ;)
<afigueiras> hi, I'm trying to get a locoteam reapproved...can someone help me with that? I couldn't find much information about it (maybe I'm not looking in the right place)
<genii> This is probably the right channel, just to be patient now :)
<afigueiras> at least it seems to be :)
<genii> afigueiras: I'm fairly certain that the process would be to put the item on the next meeting agenda, as per instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda?action=show&redirect=LoCoCouncilAgenda ...but you may want to get verification of this first.
<PabloRubianes> afigueiras: that's right
<PabloRubianes> afigueiras: loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com you can email the loco council to get help too
<afigueiras> got it...thanks everyone
<PabloRubianes> no problem
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-24
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys, we will celebrate SFD this week, I need to add an event in the loco dir but can't select the internation sfd event.. how can I select a past event??
<czajkowski> elacheche_anis: you cant 
<czajkowski> as it goes by a datea 
<elacheche_anis> oups :'(
<czajkowski> you'd need to ask and see if the sfd may be added to the ltp 
<elacheche_anis> czajkowski, I'll ask.. But who?
<czajkowski> elacheche_anis: loco council 
<elacheche_anis> ok czajkowski 1000 thx :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-25
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey guys, I'm one of the Ubuntu-tn Team (TUNISIA).. I need to ask something about the trad mark..
<skellat> Go ahead
<ubuntiste-msakni> So.. There is a person in one of the Tunisian Universities that is going to launch a new university club.. He'll name it "Ubuntu Club".. Has he the right to use the name ubuntu?? → FYI Tunisia is a little country.. And have an Approved Loco Team + a club called ubuntu will maybe confuse people..
<PabloRubianes> ubuntiste-msakni: please send an email to the LoCo Council so we work on that
<PabloRubianes> I think they can't use the name but I have to check that out
<PabloRubianes> ubuntiste-msakni: loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ok thanks :) PabloRubianes you're member of the loco council??
<PabloRubianes> yes, and skellat too
<PabloRubianes> I am leaving the office in a few minutes, but please send us the email so we can help you with that
<PabloRubianes> and sorry I am leaving :S
<PabloRubianes> bye
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok PabloRubianes I was wondering if you or skellat can change to SFD evnet in the loco dir so I can create a team event based on it :) we'll celebrate SFD this week
<skellat> ubuntiste-msakni: Drop an e-mail to the list so we can look into doing that
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok.. but the event will be after tommorow :D
<skellat> It may be best to copy/paste from the previous global event since the global event was over 30 days ago
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok skellat 
<PabloRubianes> ubuntiste-msakni, you can create a team event by yourself
<PabloRubianes> no need to use the global event
<PabloRubianes> ubuntiste-msakni, still arround? 
<ubuntiste-msakni> PabloRubianes, yes :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Sorry PabloRubianes where preparing something for the SFD :)
<PabloRubianes> don't worry I just got hom
<ubuntiste-msakni> PabloRubianes, Can't use an ended event :D that's way I'm asking, the global sfd is end
<PabloRubianes> I see
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D
<PabloRubianes> ubuntiste-msakni, but it's not necesary to use the Global event
<ubuntiste-msakni> Any way all our team, and all the FreeSoftware Tunisian community are already subscribed on the SFD-TN website.. Just I was thinking that we need to make an event in the loco dir even if the event is tommorox
<ubuntiste-msakni> We was preparing the SFd and we forget the loco dir event (facepalm)
<PabloRubianes> dont worry with the event you already made is fine
<PabloRubianes> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> :) :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> About my other question (tradmark) I'll finish the sfd preparation and send the mail :)
<PabloRubianes> good, I will add that to the to do list of the council
<PabloRubianes> so we contact the right people to ask that
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> thx
<PabloRubianes> no problem, we are here to help
<ubuntiste-msakni> PabloRubianes, do I have the right to send this to the guys that is thinking to create the Club → <PabloRubianes> I think they can't use the name but I have to check that out
<ubuntiste-msakni> Just to ask him to wait until you'll find an answer
<PabloRubianes> yes
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-26
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report  hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<Neo31> Hello I am having problems receiving loco-contacts mailing : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6308157/
<JanC> sounds like you're already subscribed, but the mails get lost before you receive them?
<JanC> did you check your spam folders?
<JanC> and maybe complain to your mail ISP?
<Neo31> yes JanC 
<Neo31> I am using ubuntu.com email that redirects to gmail
<JanC> oh, and in case you use GMail and you don't receive your own mails to the list: that's "by design"
<JanC> morons at Google think that's a feature
<Neo31> I do not receive any email from anyone JanC 
<JanC> in that case, it might be a spam filter issue, or maybe a forwarding issue?
<Neo31> forwarding works fine for other mailing lists, but not for loco-contacts
<JanC> maybe ask in #canonical-sysadmins if they can check if they get any errors on such mails (and/or send a mail to their ticket tracker, as listed in the topic of that channel)
<JanC> Neo31: oh, and check if your mailing list subscription isn't set to suspended
<Neo31> ok JanC thank you :)
<JanC> Mailman allows you to be subscribed but not receive mails, which it might be set too if e.g. mails bounced for a long period
<Neo31> how can i check if it is set to suspended JanC ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> maybe i can try to unsubscribe and subscribe again!
<Neo31> :)
<JanC> if you can login on the mailman page
<JanC> or ask whomever is list admin currently
<JanC> (should be listed on the mailman page too)
<Neo31> i have unsubscribed and subscribed again JanC , I think I missed the confirmation email when my mailing was under maintenance
<Neo31> one last thing, our local community is trying to start a university club with the name Ubuntu in it "IUC short for Insat Ubuntu Club" could be there a problem using "Ubuntu" in the name? and where should I ask for confirmation?
<JanC> as long as IUC promotes Ubuntu without making any profit, there should be no issue AFAIK
<JanC> I mean, making a bit of money that is re-invested into promoting Ubuntu is fine, making private profit from it isn't
<skellat> Neo31: Greetings from a member of LoCo Council
<Neo31> hello skellat :)
<skellat> Neo31: The correct place to send that question is through this form -- https://forms.canonical.com/trademark/
<JanC> skellat: there are existing rules about using the trademark too (forgot where they are)
<JanC> that form is mostly for commercial use of the trademark IIRC
<skellat> JanC: I'm trying to dig them up now.  We just had to send somebody else off to contact the legal team yesterday.
<skellat> The trademark policy got renamed to Intellectual Property Rights Policy apparently
<skellat> And can now be found here: http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy
<Neo31> yes JanC the club applies with all community rules and has some LoCo team members (the others will join later) our loco team is still discussing the topic and we might agree on partnership and the use of the name if there are no problems for canonical
<Neo31> thank you skellat for the information
<skellat> Neo31: Check the policy and if uncertain ping legal via the form
<JanC> it doesn't help tat Canonical removed all the community stuff from the front of ubuntu.com...  :-(
<Neo31> the president of the club have already submitted a request! I would prefer to restart the request as the loco contact of the team to make sure everything is fine
<skellat> Neo31: Go for it
<Neo31> sure I will skellat, thank you 
<Neo31> :)
<JanC> skellat: maybe re-adding community to that front page is something for you (loco council) to pursue  :)
<skellat> JanC: It is in the top right corner for me in Firefox
<skellat> Menu line of Ubuntu, Community, Ask!, Developer, etc.
<JanC> ugh, I suppose that needs some cross-site scripting stuff... :-(
<JanC> *sigh*
<skellat> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10262013-040019pm.php
<JanC> yeah, I can enable it
<JanC> it's a possible security issue  :p
<JanC> but whatever
<skellat> JanC: Ping me direct with an e-mail on that issue (skellat@ubuntu.com)
<skellat> I'll see what can be done
<Neo31> skellat, can I follow up the club topic with you if there are some important news or if something is not going fine?
<jose> loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com is your best bet if you have any probs
<skellat> Neo31: Send it to loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com so all 6 of us are looped in.
<jose> any of us will respond asap
<Neo31> great :)
<Neo31> thank you skellat and jose :)
<Pinguim> Ola pessoal, estou baixando o ubnt 13.10...parece ser muito bom :)
<Pinguim> tudo certo?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-27
<mhall119> PabloRubianes: ping
<mhall119> or anyone on the LC really
<mhall119> just read http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/10/26/loco-logo-contest/ and noticed it didn't mention anything about copyright license requirements or copyright assignment
<mhall119> I would *assume* CC-BY-SA, but we should let people know ahead of time
<skellat> mhall119: Noted Michael.  
<skellat> mhall119: Let me see if I can figure out where my login credentials disappeared to for the blog.
<skellat> mhall119: ¡PING!
<mhall119> skellat: pong
<skellat> How does the fix read?
<mhall119> skellat: reads good to me
<skellat> Good enough.
<skellat> mhall119: Thanks for catching the oopsie
 * skellat wanders off to figure out where his blankets and other bedding disappeared to
<mhall119> same
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> ?
<locodir-user> sorry trying 2 get help with mi ufw firewall
<jose> no worries
<jose> need any help?
<locodir-user> yes please
<jose> #ubuntu should be the right place for support
<locodir-user> i been getting my information stolen in windows and wanted nothing more with windows
<locodir-user> where do i start making my ubuntu secure
<locodir-user> will someone help
<locodir-user> ?
<toddy> locodir-user: I think the channel #ubuntu is the right channel for that questions.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-20
<pleia2> was a global event ever created for 14.10 release parties? I can't find one, and it looks like the one for the California team wasn't linked to a global event
<genii> I, also am interested in this. 
<pleia2> I sent an email to the council to see what happened
<pleia2> event is created now
<pleia2> probably is a bit late though, I'll see if I can add the California one to it
<pleia2> yay
<skellat> pleia2: My apologies on the event not being created.  Authorization to do so was spread out so any single one of us *could* have done it alone.  As you might recall, a particular European peninsula has been dominating our thoughts for much of the cycle.
<pleia2> seems it'll be a pretty quiet cycle for parties anyway
<genii> Bleh. Trying to login now to add Ubuntu Canada event and Single-Sign-On is spinning for almost 2 minutes.
<skellat> pleia2: Not even my 3 deputies had enough interest in organizing something in the Buckeye State.  Since even the "Breaking News" app's Nearby feature on my phone claims I'm closer to southwest Ontario than even Cleveland...my ability to schedule is limited.
<genii> If anyone in or around Toronto, feel free to attend: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2920-ubuntu-1410-toronto-release-party/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-21
<wxl> hey folks how can i remove the planet feed thing here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-or/ ?
<wxl> i thought removing our website (where it pulls from) would be sufficient but i guess not
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> Hold on a sec
<skellat> wxl: Send us an e-mail at the council address as I think we may need to escalate that
<skellat> If you could please
<skellat> As I don't see an obvious way to fix it myself
<wxl> skellat: is that ubuntu-loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com?
<skellat> loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> ah right thx
<skellat> No problem
<skellat> Off to go watch NCIS
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-22
<pierremauger586> bsr à tous
<Ravi> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop and it gives me an error: your computer is missing the following features on the cpu: PAE
<Ravi> How do I address that? 
<genii> Ravi: The support channel for Ubuntu is #ubuntu
<Ravi> #ubuntu
<genii> Ravi: Try instead:  /join #ubuntu
<belkinsa> genii, job stealer.  ;)
<genii> belkinsa: Sorry, I'll leave the next one for you if you like :)
<belkinsa> genii, it's cool.  I wasn't on anyway.
<belkinsa> Well, more like afk
<genii> belkinsa: Are you guys going a release party?
<genii> There seems pitifully few listed so far for this one :(
<belkinsa> genii, Ubuntu Ohio is well, um, kind of sort of, inactive.
<genii> Yes, I understand... most people don't have time for it. Much the same here.
<belkinsa> Or anything Ubuntu related, expect the 25% that hold the weight of the community.
<pierremauger586> my network neth0 doesn't work
<belkinsa> pierremauger586, please /join #ubuntu, that is our support channel.
<pierremauger586> how can i do to join #ubuntu?
<belkinsa> Type in /join #ubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio || Virtual Release Party in #ubuntu-release-party
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-23
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Release Party in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2928-ubuntu-1410-release-party-kitchener/
<aitnour> qui parle fr
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio || Preparation for the Opening of Vivid Vervet
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-24
<dholbach> can somebody help the Chinese team add a location to their event? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-china/2927-ubuntu-1410-release-party/
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ can you see anything that's obviously wrong there?
<mhall119> dholbach: nothing obvious, why?
<mhall119> other than all the details being in a comment rather than the event description
<dholbach> mhall119, do you know if on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-china/2927-ubuntu-1410-release-party/ the location can be added easily?
<mhall119> dholbach: they just need to add a Venue record to the Event
<dholbach> mhall119, hum, looks like they were struggling with that
<mhall119> if they can give me an address I can do it for them
<dholbach> Zhong Shan University, Panyu District, Guangzhou maybe?
<mhall119> dholbach: I've added the venue to the event, please have them check the address though and let me know if it needs changing (it used some fancy lookup thing that daker wrote to try and identify the correct address based on the university name)
<JanC> hm, are those event/location listings multi-lingual?
<jose> JanC: you are free to create your event in your country :)
<JanC> jose: I was just wondering if the loco-site supports multi-lingual listings
<JanC> but then again; most events will probably use a single language
<jose> JanC: oh, listings, not :(
<JanC> just wondering because the Chinese listing was in English, but most Chinese aren't exactly good in English, but given the location, maybe their target audience are IT students, who probably are above average on that
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-26
<mathew> hi
<mathew> will u help me to instal ubuntu
<mathew> chrome installation
<viru> hi
<viru> i need help to update ubuntu pacakages
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-19
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<nhaines> Good morning.
<svij> morning dholbach, MooDoo and nhaines ;)
<dholbach> hi svij
<mhall119> wxl: FYI, your package is on it's way, FedEx tracking number is 575791259920
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-20
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> moin dholbach 
<dholbach> hi svij
<svij> 105 registered visitors for Ubucon :)
<dholbach> NICE :)
<dholbach> I'll put another blog post out before the end of the week as well
<svij> :)
 * nhaines yawns.
<nhaines> Good morning!
<nhaines> Oh, actually, maybe I should get to sleep soon so I can wake up for the meeting later, lol.
<svij> morning nhaines :D
<nhaines> Morning!  :D
<nhaines> Well, so to speak.
 * svij looks nervously on his calendar and on his ubucon todo list. :-/
<nhaines> Haha, yeah, I finally cleared mine off.. now all that's left is THE ENTIRE WEBSITE.
<svij> haha
<svij> still waiting for the announcement ;)
<nhaines> Yeah, me too.  I guess I need to figure out if the person I thought was writing it also thinks he's the one writing it.  :)
<svij> you mean dpm? :D
<nhaines> Haha, yes!
<svij> 13:26:02           svij | btw, when is the Ubucon@scale announcing coming? ;)                                                                          │       
<svij> 13:26:36            dpm | "very soon" :)                                                                                                               │          
<svij> 13:26:40        nhaines | svij: as soon as dpm writes it.  :)                                                                                          │           
<svij> 13:27:46            dpm | :-)  
<svij> I guess, he knows, haha.
<nhaines> Well, just as well to make sure.  :)
<svij> :)
<MooDoo> mornin
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-21
<Kilos> morning everyone
<svij> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi svij 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<nhaines> svij: impressed?  :)  http://davidplanella.org/announcing-the-ubucon-summit/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-22
<svij> nhaines: sure! :)
<svij> nhaines: now I need to figure out if I can make it, must somehow fit in my new Uni and new job timetable, sigh.
<nhaines> svij: I'm sure you can make it happen.  :)
<svij> nhaines: I hope so :)
<nhaines> I'll be crossing my fingers.  :)
<svij> tomorrow Ubucon is starting and we're probably moving an social event, "yay" :-/
<nhaines> haha
<svij> there's a (kind of) demonstration on the same time against the restaurant, because they're not paying their employees properly… so we're hoping we find something today to move to another place
<svij> oh well…
<nhaines> Oh, I hope so then!
<svij> atleast I'm sure that my name on the nameplate is written correctly :D (it wasn't the last two years)
<nhaines> Hahaha
<dholbach> good morning
 * nhaines hugs dholbach.
<nhaines> Good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
<dholbach> it's release day!
<nhaines> It is!  :D  Ooh, I should make sure they're not being dumb over on /r/Ubuntu.  Like trying to kill the release.ubuntu.com server yet.
<nhaines> It's a lovely subreddit, but they do get excitable sometimes.  :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> a bit like #ubuntu-release-party
<svij> hey dholbach 
<svij> nhaines: oh, can you give me this ubuntu-flavor thing on reddit ( I'm /u/svijee over there)
<nhaines> svij: done!
 * svij hugs nhaines
<dholbach> hey svij
<dholbach> oohh, me too
<dholbach> oohh, me too
<dholbach> oohh, me too
<dholbach> I'm dholbach
<nhaines> dholbach: do you want a Canonical or Ubuntu one?  :)
<dholbach> either works for me
<dholbach> I always felt a bit naked without any of them
 * svij first thought that dholbach wanted a hug from me. I was so wrong.
<nhaines> dholbach: you have a Canonical flair.  If you decide you prefer the Ubuntu one later, just let me know.  :)
<dholbach> will do - thanks a lot
<nhaines> popey: thanks for the kind words over on the OMG Ubuntu article.  :)
<popey> nhaines: np
<nhaines> popey: I'd be less annoyed if he wasn't blaming me personally for the Ubuntu ISO disk size.  But sometimes that's life. :)
<svij> popey: nhaines: I don't get why he constantly complaining everywhere… sigh.
<wxl> who he what?
<svij> wxl: this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/ubuntu-15-10-download-review-new-features#comment-2320639207
<svij> hm, hope you see the answers from popey 
<wxl> seems like a strange way to attempt to resolve anything
<svij> he did send a few emails to the judges of the contest and a few canonical guys in a mail, not really constructive
<svij> I do understand his points, but I don't think that theyre "that bad" as he describes it
<wxl> i like this one http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/ubuntu-15-10-download-review-new-features#comment-2320641801
<svij> hahaha
<wxl> elacheche: do you still need to be added to the ubuntu-tn mailing list admins?
<elacheche_anis> wxl: I'm already the only admin, thanks to you wxl & PabloRubianes :) I already said that to you when I was added as the admin :) 
<wxl> ok i couldn't remember. thanks elacheche_anis 
<PabloRubianes> no problem elacheche_anis
<PabloRubianes> :)
<elacheche_anis> Thank YOU guys :) 
<MooDoo> evening
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-23
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<svij> morning dholbach and nhaines
<dholbach> hi svij, hey nhaines
<svij> im nearly in Berlin ;)
<dholbach> yeehaw! :-)
<ahoneybun> hey all
<ahoneybun> dholbach: and nhaines
<dholbach> hey ahoneybun
 * ahoneybun is excited for the release party tomorrow
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-24
<mhall119> jose: ping
<vvk_yugasa> hi
<vvk_yugasa> Can any guru please help me on apt-get update command?
<vvk_yugasa> This command keeps on giving me variety of errors
<CrazyLemon> vvk_yugasa you should join #ubuntu and ask your question there
<vvk_yugasa> Sometimes it gives BADSIG error, sometimes it says Hash Sum mismatch
<vvk_yugasa> ok
<vvk_yugasa> I'll join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-25
<helio> hola soy nuevo en todo esto.... pero habria alguien que me pueda pasar la distro xubuntu pliss??
<jose> mhall119: pong
<helio_> hol??/
<helio_> hola??
<mhall119> jose: are you able to give a presentation at UbuCon in Orlando?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-25
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij elacheche and others
<svij> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<elacheche> Morning LoCo Teams
<Manohar> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. 
<Manohar> how to solve this problem?
<Manohar> i can't solve my problem
<Manohar> pz contact me my email id is manoharfbg@gmail.com
<elacheche> Manohar: The error message tells you what you need to do :)
<elacheche> Manohar: Please ask for help on #ubuntu here is the LoCos support channel
<Manohar> what i do i dont understand
<Manohar> sudo dpkg --configure -a  ,i run this command
<elacheche> yes
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-27
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> o/
 * genii slides Kilos a small coffee when the doctor isn't looking
<Kilos> hee hee ty genii 
<genii> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-29
<yoman> ciao
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> Hey Kilos 
<elacheche> how are you doing!!!
<Kilos> hi elacheche ok ty and you?
<Kilos> why arent you sleeping
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-10-30
<Kilos> o/
